# Anyone put a Hazmore seat on there climber an NOT like it??



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*I am finally looking to buy a Summit viper ss or a Switchblade..I want to add the footrest,upgraded back pack straps an a Hazmore seat...Hazmore says the seat will cut set-up an take-down time an half..An that you get more use of the platform with there seat.. Any opinions or tips folks?*


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I cant see ripping out a summit seat for a hazmore, summits biggest selling point is comfort


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

I've got em on two API bowhunter models and really like em.


----------



## MO XD (Sep 5, 2009)

Have one on my Summit 180, it is very comfy and much easier to deal with in the dark. As you stand up you can push it back with your legs and you are right against the tree. That is something I could never do with the stock seat.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

jlh42581 said:


> I cant see ripping out a summit seat for a hazmore, summits biggest selling point is comfort


*Price Vs weight is what has sold me..Since they came out with all the SD series(sound dampening) viper an ect out for 2011..The öld style is going cheaper""..I can see the hazmore seat giving ya more room an being easier to set up an take down overall...*


----------



## jose_escobar22 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a lone wolf sit and climb that I put a hazmore seat on. I absolutely love this seat. To me its more comfortable, is a little lighter, and also as previously stated you can just nudge it back with your legs and be right against the tree. It's just a great addition for the price.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

I put one on my equalizer 2 years ago, awesome!


----------



## Johnnieb71 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have one that I don't like on my Goliath. It actually sits a little to high and my knees hit the front bar of the stand. It works but not as comfortable as I would like.


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Another great add on to my L/W S&C !


----------



## ncorry (Mar 30, 2011)

My Viper only came with the upgraded surround seat, so I use that when it's cold. The hazmore hammock seat is always on there. Never in the way or in the weigh. No, it's not as comfy, but it don't give a lot up. Oh, and the foot rest is definetly worth the $ IMHO.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

ncorry said:


> My Viper only came with the upgraded surround seat, so I use that when it's cold. The hazmore hammock seat is always on there. Never in the way or in the weigh. No, it's not as comfy, but it don't give a lot up. Oh, and the foot rest is definetly worth the $ IMHO.


*Yeah i figured a footrest was top of the list..Thanks!!!*


----------



## arrowslinger200 (Aug 13, 2005)

I used one on my Summit Bushmaster for 2 seasons. It was ok but I put the stock seat back on for this year.


----------



## twyatt (Mar 12, 2007)

I've got one on my Summit and really like it. It makes setup and takedown go a lot smoother to me. I'd say it's not quite as comfortable as the stock seat, but it's plenty comfortable enough for me to sit for half a day. I've heard guys say that they don't like the way it can dig into the back of your legs when you're sitting, but the footrest will eliminate any of that completely. I like that it slides right back up against the tree too when I stand up. I HIGHLY recommend the footrest, I really like my Hazemore seat, and if you really want to upgrade, put the Molle backpack straps and kidney belt on it. Give the Lonewolf stabilizers straps a look too. I just made all of these changes last summer and all of them have made a world of difference. I can hardly tell I'm even carrying a stand with the Molle straps and belt, don't know how I ever lived without a footrest, the seat has made setup/takedown a breeze, and the Lonewolf stabilizer straps really lock the upper part down so there is no chance of bumping it and knocking it down, plus I can just loosen them all the way out when climbing and the top and bottom stay connected together. Once up the tree, just sit down and snug them up.

As you can see in the pic, I don't have your every day Summit. This is an old Summit Python XLS and came with a big adjustable shooting rail on it, so I just took it off and now my stand is basically a hand climber. Harder to climb like that, but I love not having a front bar and I couldn't pass up the deal I got on the stand when I bought it. All of these mods can easily be made to any Summit though. 

Also, you can easily sell your Summit stock seat on here in the classifieds if you take it off. A lot of Lone Wolf guys like replacing thier seats with a Summit seat. I sold mine pretty quickly.


----------



## PSEWood (Jun 13, 2009)

You can unbuckle the straps for the set then wrap it around the bar twice this will put the set at about 3" below bar.Just did this the other day but have not hunted out of it yet.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

arrowslinger200 said:


> I used one on my Summit Bushmaster for 2 seasons. It was ok but I put the stock seat back on for this year.


 *Why the change of heart???*


twyatt said:


> I've got one on my Summit and really like it. It makes setup and takedown go a lot smoother to me. I'd say it's not quite as comfortable as the stock seat, but it's plenty comfortable enough for me to sit for half a day. I've heard guys say that they don't like the way it can dig into the back of your legs when you're sitting, but the footrest will eliminate any of that completely. I like that it slides right back up against the tree too when I stand up. I HIGHLY recommend the footrest, I really like my Hazemore seat, and if you really want to upgrade, put the Molle backpack straps and kidney belt on it. Give the Lonewolf stabilizers straps a look too. I just made all of these changes last summer and all of them have made a world of difference. I can hardly tell I'm even carrying a stand with the Molle straps and belt, don't know how I ever lived without a footrest, the seat has made setup/takedown a breeze, and the Lonewolf stabilizer straps really lock the upper part down so there is no chance of bumping it and knocking it down, plus I can just loosen them all the way out when climbing and the top and bottom stay connected together. Once up the tree, just sit down and snug them up.
> 
> As you can see in the pic, I don't have your every day Summit. This is an old Summit Python XLS and came with a big adjustable shooting rail on it, so I just took it off and now my stand is basically a hand climber. Harder to climb like that, but I love not having a front bar and I couldn't pass up the deal I got on the stand when I bought it. All of these mods can easily be made to any Summit though.
> 
> Also, you can easily sell your Summit stock seat on here in the classifieds if you take it off. A lot of Lone Wolf guys like replacing thier seats with a Summit seat. I sold mine pretty quickly.


*I was really hoping for all day comfy with the Hazmore an footrest combo,,,,*


----------



## twyatt (Mar 12, 2007)

With the footrest, it is plenty comfortable. I don't ever sit for a whole day straight so I was just commenting that it's been plenty comfortable for me on my longest of sits, which is about 6hrs. I think you'd be fine all day if you have the footrest. The pros of the Hazemore for me have far outweighed any cons it may have.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I put one on my LW sit and climb and it is the best investment I ever made.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*ttt*


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

my buddy just put his lone wolf seat back on his stand. He said the black strap cuts his legs circulation off..


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

I just added it to my L/W sit and climp. It works really good. Makes the packing out a lot better, no belts and straps in the way. Found if you will have the seat portion down hill a little in the front, it will not cut the back of your legs.


----------



## Southern Fried (Oct 31, 2009)

yep...hated it.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Baz59 said:


> my buddy just put his lone wolf seat back on his stand. He said the black strap cuts his legs circulation off..


You buddy want $10 for his old one


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

Love mine!


----------



## MAShadow (Nov 17, 2011)

I just replaced my Summit surround seat, it's a pain, always in the way. I got an OlMan net seat. I've only used it twice so far and like it a lot.


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

MO XD said:


> Have one on my Summit 180, it is very comfy and much easier to deal with in the dark. As you stand up you can push it back with your legs and you are right against the tree. That is something I could never do with the stock seat.


not being smarty pants,i also have summit 180 max and i tested it along with other 2 big ones,goliath/titan.
i can push my surround seat back if i want to stand, no problem.
giving up that seat for haz net, NO WAY.
i agree, the summit seat is bulkier to pack up but only takes half a minute more to do.

if you read my test on how to sit on surround seat to climb and not necessary to turn it around ,that seat is no problem.
no way i would put net seat on my 180 max.
surround seat allows you to pack your stuff behind it while walking in/out.

again hope you dont think i am belittling you only i have tested the seat and it really does not get in way if you stand up and push it back.


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

twyatt said:


> I've got one on my Summit and really like it. It makes setup and takedown go a lot smoother to me. I'd say it's not quite as comfortable as the stock seat, but it's plenty comfortable enough for me to sit for half a day. I've heard guys say that they don't like the way it can dig into the back of your legs when you're sitting, but the footrest will eliminate any of that completely. I like that it slides right back up against the tree too when I stand up. I HIGHLY recommend the footrest, I really like my Hazemore seat, and if you really want to upgrade, put the Molle backpack straps and kidney belt on it. Give the Lonewolf stabilizers straps a look too. I just made all of these changes last summer and all of them have made a world of difference. I can hardly tell I'm even carrying a stand with the Molle straps and belt, don't know how I ever lived without a footrest, the seat has made setup/takedown a breeze, and the Lonewolf stabilizer straps really lock the upper part down so there is no chance of bumping it and knocking it down, plus I can just loosen them all the way out when climbing and the top and bottom stay connected together. Once up the tree, just sit down and snug them up.
> 
> As you can see in the pic, I don't have your every day Summit. This is an old Summit Python XLS and came with a big adjustable shooting rail on it, so I just took it off and now my stand is basically a hand climber. Harder to climb like that, but I love not having a front bar and I couldn't pass up the deal I got on the stand when I bought it. All of these mods can easily be made to any Summit though.
> 
> ...


----------



## sproulman (Jan 13, 2010)

Johnnieb71 said:


> I have one that I don't like on my Goliath. It actually sits a little to high and my knees hit the front bar of the stand. It works but not as comfortable as I would like.


you are right.over 6ft tall and your legs could be problem.i am 6/1 and that is why i got the 180 MAX.my knees dont hit the front rail.
summit seat i can adjust.hazmore seat in our tests,NO WAY TO ADJUST.

with the smaller tops like openshot I CAN SEE USING THE HAZMORE SEAT IF YOU ARE ONLY HUNTING HALF A DAY ETC.
but with the 3 big climbers from summit, NO WAY........


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

got one on my API BOWHUNTER and its sooo quiet and easy to slide out of way..great for shorter sits! I hardly ever stay in my climber for nore than 3-4 hours at a time though.


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Lol - like 3 people actually answered the OP's question


----------



## Southern Fried (Oct 31, 2009)

One eye said:


> Lol - like 3 people actually answered the OP's question


Yep and you ain't one


----------



## BagginBigguns (Aug 17, 2004)

I tried one on my LW Sit-n-Climb and found it to be quite pathetic. I can't, for the life of me, understand how these things are so popular.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

ttt

If anyone has a hazemore for a LW Sit and climb that they want to sell hit me up!


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I will sell mine, i hated it as well. I used once and off it came.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks walleye hunter I can't wait to get mine and try it out!


----------



## CDURFEY (May 16, 2009)

jose_escobar22 said:


> I have a lone wolf sit and climb that I put a hazmore seat on. I absolutely love this seat. To me its more comfortable, is a little lighter, and also as previously stated you can just nudge it back with your legs and be right against the tree. It's just a great addition for the price.


I did the same and love it.


----------



## Standbanger (Jun 15, 2010)

What is a Hazmore Seat


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Standbanger said:


> What is a Hazmore Seat


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Hazemore+tree+stand+seat


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

I put one on my treewalker a few days ago but have only had a 4 hour sit. so far I like it due to the ease you can push it back and forth. Nearly anything would be better than the Treewalker original net seat.


----------



## Standbanger (Jun 15, 2010)

Many thanks lavazhole


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

I put one on my lone wolf ripped it back off just as fast did not like


----------



## archerj (Aug 10, 2005)

I just picked one up this fall for my LW [email protected] I had been using an Ol man replacement net seat on my old [email protected] for the last 10 years or so. Its the only way to go for me.

I like the Hazmore better because its easier to apply to the stand. I can sit on a net seat ALL DAY in complete comfort! I haven't seen that in any other type of seat I've tried. I just bought a new [email protected] this year and it came with the padded/hanging seat. FORGET it, its too noisy, its in the way for climbing and I don't like to sit down between the seat arms. Sure the padded back rest could be nice at times but the rest of the hassle isn't worth it.

One word of advice though, the angle of the seat is critical for comfort. If you don't have it level it can put too much pressure on the back of your thighs, or just the opposite. Its simple to adjust the seat though, you just have to pay attention when you lock the seat in for the day. 

I haven't experimented with it yet, but I might try and shorten the net(re-tie it tighter), I think it will be less critical on the seat angle if the net doesn't sag as much. I know when I applied the ol man seats one side I would simply slide over the bar, but the other side I would weave into the nets opening so it was tighter.


----------



## archerj (Aug 10, 2005)

one more thing I do with the LW modifcation. I move the flat bar you sit on while climbing back to the same hole that the angle support is on. This allows the bar to be farther back/closer to the tree when folded under. Many times I like to stand up and slide the net seat back so I can lean against the tree. the bar gets in the way and doesn't allow my feet to get close enough to the tree unless I move it back to the other holes.

I've got all kinds of modifications to my lone wolfs.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

I have it on my LW. 

It does sit higher, so those with stands with fixed front bars I can see a problem.

It is not more comfortable then the original LW or other seats.

But I still use it after switching back and forth and went back to the hazmore. Offers less bulk, silent, suitable comfyness. Just seems to be more huntable. 

Now I have noticed with the hazmore I need to keep the top section lower to the base because of the higher seat height. Also a slight downward angle to prevent the black strap from digging in. but after figuring this out it works and I like it.


----------



## Hook29 (Jul 13, 2009)

Doesn't work well at all with a Summit Razor. The brackets for the bar get in the way and the seat can't be moved once it is installed....so no "slide back out of the way" feature. You could mount it behind the brackets, but there is very little room to sit. I'm 5'9" 170lbs and my little butt wouldn't fit.


----------



## Redball409 (Jan 21, 2010)

Baz59 said:


> my buddy just put his lone wolf seat back on his stand. He said the black strap cuts his legs circulation off..




Same thing for me, couldn't get comfortable. I made many adjustments to it but I really think the problem is that the Lone Wolf upper stand is a few inches too short.


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

I have zero issues with my summit seat. I thought about the Hazmore but I just cant see it being more comfortable than the stock seat. Furthermore, the biggest thing I like about the stock is how easy it is to stand and make zero noise because your butt and back slide up the back rest rather than the tree so you can stand just using your legs and have your bow in hand with the release on. If I am seated I like having my bow in my hand laying across the rail. Never no when big boy is going to walk up from behind you.


----------



## GloryDaysDesign (Sep 1, 2006)

I also have issues with the Hazmore seat on my Goliath. My knees hit the front bar. May have to switch back to original Summit seat.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I love mine on LW. Doesn't get in way when climbing, easy to move back, comfortable to me plus you sit flush with the top bar versus down between them. It flat out works for me. It is a 1000 x better than the original seat on the LW alpha that I spend most my time in.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

Figured I would weigh in since I asked/started the thread almost one year ago....I thought the hazmore worked well on my Summit viper SS...


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

I put my own version with a Ol'Man net on my wide sit-n-climb and it is very comfortable and quiet. To often I hear many claim, "why would you remove the stock seat and give up comfort?" My opinon, your not really giving up any comfort, but you are gaining more with less weight for long hikes. And also gaining a very quiet seat that slides completely out of the way too. Show me a stock sling seat that does not get in the way climbing or standing, let alone they are very noisy brushing against the tree bark. I personally like the ol Man nets better than the hazmore, you get twice the net as these nets are approx. a 4 foot long cylindrical tube, so it's double the netting you are sitting on. Although to use an Ol'Man net, you must modify a bit, but worth it. Here's a pic of my mod, with 2 suspended rails below the U-Frame, unlike the Hazmore for this stand, mine slides full forwards and back.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Summits new stand (cant recall the name) weighs like 17lbs I believe.. That lil bit of weight is a lot IMO compaired to one of mine that is 24lbs I think.. Taking the seat off and adding different one will only reduce mabie 1lb or so.. If your packing it for a long hike i could see it being worth it..

But to answer your question, one of my climbers has that hazmore seat and the other does not. It has its ups and downs, I cannot sit as long as I can in my climber with a regular seat, and I sit higher in the Haz seat than I do the regular seat. Just my $0.02...

P.S. I want to see a pic of that Ram with blood in the bed and mud on the sides! lol


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I just put one on my Summit bushmaster so we shall see...


----------



## Robertfishes (Aug 22, 2004)

I use Hazmore Silent Seat on my Buckshot Bigshot and Equilizer stands, I also used one on my Summmit Goliath stand. I found I could climb faster and quieter with the Hazmore seat. I have 5 vertabraes fused in my back and have no discomfort sitting 5 plus hours. A tresspassing poacher stole my Goliath in December.. I bought 7 Hazmore seats last month, 2 for me and the rest for 2 other friends who like them


----------



## Jared_LA (Apr 22, 2005)

Buckbadger said:


> I put my own version with a Ol'Man net on my wide sit-n-climb and it is very comfortable and quiet. To often I hear many claim, "why would you remove the stock seat and give up comfort?" My opinon, your not really giving up any comfort, but you are gaining more with less weight for long hikes. And also gaining a very quiet seat that slides completely out of the way too. Show me a stock sling seat that does not get in the way climbing or standing, let alone they are very noisy brushing against the tree bark. I personally like the ol Man nets better than the hazmore, you get twice the net as these nets are approx. a 4 foot long cylindrical tube, so it's double the netting you are sitting on. Although to use an Ol'Man net, you must modify a bit, but worth it. Here's a pic of my mod, with 2 suspended rails below the U-Frame, unlike the Hazmore for this stand, mine slides full forwards and back.


Can you send me a parts list for this mod? Just bought the Hazemore and have an extra Ol man net seat. Looks good btw!


----------



## Southern Fried (Oct 31, 2009)

Hated them. Not worth the weight savings.


----------



## Robertfishes (Aug 22, 2004)

I use them on my Buckshot and Equilizer climbers, I had a Summit Goliath with one and it worked fine..some tresspasser stole the summit last year. I like the Hazmore seats, I always thought the Summit seat got in the way when climbing


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I had one but took it off right after putting it on. I never really did figure out why I bought one, I love the Summit seat and never had a problem with it.


----------



## geojag (Jan 26, 2012)

I have one on an API bowhunter, and I love it. I have found it to be comfortable. If it is cutting into you legs, tie it so the front sags down just a bit, or put your seat a little closer to the platform. It is lighter and if you climb with your elbows on the seat rails, you can see through the seat and it is easier to get the bottom to set evenly against the tree. I don't climb like that, I have the seat portion above my head, so that doesn't matter to me. 
The No. 1 advantage, though, is if it is raining. The seat will not hold moisture and keep you wet. That can make a big difference on how long you stay out.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

woodyw333 said:


> But to answer your question, one of my climbers has that hazmore seat and the other does not. It has its ups and downs, I cannot sit as long as I can in my climber with a regular seat, and* I sit higher in the Haz seat than I do the regular sea*t. Just my $0.02...


I think sitting higher is a advantage..Just my opinion though


----------



## Capt hook (Sep 11, 2006)

I have one that I don't like on my Goliath. It actually sits a little to high and my knees hit the front bar of the stand. It works but not as comfortable as I would like.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> *I am finally looking to buy a Summit viper ss or a Switchblade..I want to add the footrest,upgraded back pack straps an a Hazmore seat...Hazmore says the seat will cut set-up an take-down time an half..An that you get more use of the platform with there seat.. Any opinions or tips folks?*


i love mine! probably the best upgrade i have ever done on a climber. for archery, you just can't beat a Hazmore. there is just too many advantages to using them. you won't get a wet butt while using them, they don't hold scent, you sit higher (which is an advantage for archery), lighter, cheaper than a factory replacement and just as comfortable as any other seat. those that claim they cut your leg circulation off never figured out how to properly use them. you just keep your foot platform and seat closer together once you reach your hunting heigth, this will keep any unneccessary pressure from the seat off of the front part of your legs. the only negative is as mentioned about your climbers front bar. this can get in the way if you are tall. i am 6'2" and my knees barely touch my front bar on my Goliath. it is still very comfortable!


----------



## Jimspur (Sep 1, 2007)

Didn't like mine on my Summit Viper. I tied it on tight so I would sit up higher but the V-braces 
on the back of the seat part dug into my back 'cause there was no padding there. 
I can't believe no one has mentioned this.


----------



## Stickin Em (May 24, 2006)

I have a Goliath and hate the Hazmore seat. I took it off the same day I put it on. I don't use the backrest portion of the Goliath and like Hazmore's idea of smaller and compact. However the Hazemore sits way too high on the Goliath, making my knees hit the front bar. If Hazemore made one that sags down more, I'd be interested. Seems to me that from as many people not liking it for this reason, they would either change it offer a different one.


----------



## pyrannah (Feb 18, 2010)

can you shoot sitting down with the hazmore seat out of a viper? i hate having to stand to get a shot out of the viper...


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

i can shoot sitting down in my Goliath on the left side if i wanted to. i always stand to shoot even if i could shoot sitting down though. i find it easier to use propper form while standing than sitting.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Love mine on my lone wolf. You sit up higher in the seat part of the frame too making bow shots sitting a little easier too. 

Wouldn't go back. I hated trying to wrap the seat aroundt he back of a tree and getting it set just right. Plus when i stand, i lean back on it and it slides straight back. 

Anyone wanna buy a lone wolf seat?


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

reviving this thread...

I just bought one for my API Grand Slam that is about 12 years old. The stock hanging seat is really comfortable, but gets in the way while climbing and is a pain when packing up the stand for transport. Because of the suspension seat, I haven't figured out a GOOD way to keep the back pack straps connected to the foot platform. I have to disconnect and reattach them every time I setup the stand. PITA. It looks like the Hazmore seat will solve all my issues.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Tried one on my viper. And hated everything about it.


----------



## high5 (Sep 11, 2012)

they are worth it. i origionally tied mine on as the instructions said but after hunting it a few times i adjusted the tension of it to get it where i wanted it.


----------



## Robertfishes (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm still using the Hazmore seats..lots of my friends use them too, we are all 50+ year old fat guys. I bought a Summit Viper 2 years ago. I put a Hazmore Silent Seat on it right out of the box.. I never sat in the stock seat..I gave it away. One of my friends put one on his new Summit Titan, he sold the new stock summit seat for $25. The summit seats are comfortable but to me the Hazmore seat is an improvement..


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

also if the front bar hit your knees, you can add a foot rest and problem solved. as far as the "v bar" hitting your back when you sit, I have never experienced that.


----------



## ezmorningrebel (Dec 27, 2012)

i've used the hazmore but I prefer the slumper mesh seat I have on my goliath now. you get the same advantages of the hazmore as far as packing the stand and sliding it out of the way when climbing/standing, but the slumper can be adjusted for height after installation and doesn't get tangled around the V like the hazmore.


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

i like my hazemore, it slides out of the way and doesn't interfere while climbing or packing.


----------



## UncMadMan (Nov 19, 2013)

Put one on my summit viper this year and I will not be going back to the stock seat. In the early season when I was only sitting a couple of hours it was fine but the v bars on the back of the stand did get a little uncomfortable. Did my first all day sit in it the other week and the night before I bought a cushion for 10 dollars from walmart. This cushion had a thick bottom part and not so thick back pad. I just clipped the cushion to my backpack and when I got set up at hunting height just set the pad on top of the hazemore seat and was really comfortable all day long.


----------



## wbweld0 (Sep 19, 2005)

Actually...oddly enough I use both. I wrapped the Hazmore seat around the summit seat and tied it in...tied it up underneath (like the directions state) then also tied the front and backs around the summit seat to keep it in place. With the Hazmore, I can sit higher in the stand with the bow and also have the comfort of the summit seat. It is nice that way. I can sit all day. It never was really a pain for me to pack the stand, so no issues there.


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

^Very interesting... you got me thinking.


----------



## algdog (Jun 13, 2005)

I put one on my hercules 
it makes climbing much easier, and is comfortable to sit in, the only problem for me is the height , puts you too high in the seat to use the rail to shoot from.
I usually hang my pack on the front rail and with this seat I can hardly reach to the bottom of the pack to get anything. 
netting is cold, no insulation on your butt and lower back, the stock seat provides some warmth on those parts
may go back to the stock seat next yr


----------



## drkeenan (Jul 22, 2010)

added a hazemore to my summit this season. LOVE IT!! 

Pros: Sit higher, easier set up, makes adding molle straps easier, comfy, allows you to get against the tree.
Cons: Not as warm as stock seat


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

jlh42581 said:


> I cant see ripping out a summit seat for a hazmore, summits biggest selling point is comfort


I did, I like it much better than the the summit seat


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Revived


----------

